# Remjet



## Actor (Aug 15, 2009)

What is the difference between remjet and anti-halation layer?  Or are they the same thing?


----------



## compur (Aug 15, 2009)

See:
Different anti-halation philosophies (rem-jet, etc) - Photo.net Film and Processing Forum


----------



## Actor (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Compur.  That's a great link.


----------

